# 2007 NABBA N.E Britain - An awesome show



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Why will it be such an awesome show I her you ask?

Well, apart from the fact that yours truely will be running backstage,

we'll also have the awesome Shane Copley (Bodyworks) kickin' ass, and, if that isn't enough, the amazing NANA MANU multi title holding British champ U70kg & U80kg champion etc etc is doing a guest spot; and if that doesn't wet your appetite, i hear a whisper that 'Mr Shredded' himself, non other than THE AWESOME - PAUL GEORGE is also guesting too. So anyone wanting to see some of the most amazing shredded ripped up muscle in the UK should come to Pudsey Civic Hall on April 14th.

Plus the list of faces in the audience will be a who's who of bodybuilding, our own Rachel Grice, Karen Bricklebank, Liz Kinsella (Possibly, she isn't 100% sure just yet), Steve Flynn, Paul Sutton and Many other big names of British amateur bodybuilding.....so get your tickets early coz it will be a sell out.

You can E-mail the boss man himself (Paul Jeffries) on

[email protected]

to get show tickets and entry forms etc.

See ya there !!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

might just get myself down to this one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

you had better lee! north east is always a fantastic show, great atmosphere and the standard is always good. been to this show for the past 4 years weather it be competing or watching and always had a good time. neil is a good send back stage always helping out any one who needs it or just chatting if you need claming down. nana is one of the best people to watch doing a guest spot always entertaining. And anyone who thinks there in condition should just take a look at paul george. I hope its a good turn out paul jefforiesd works really hard on this show

xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

LeeB said:


> might just get myself down to this one!


Agree with Bettyboo...Get yer ass down to Pudsey mate!!! 

Musclechat gonna be kickin' some ass at the NABBA North-East this year I recon!

So thats 14th April....mark it in your diaries, with any luck we'll get some pictures up on the forum of various board members too!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

i'll be there as usual...

as bettyboo has said, paul jeffries does work so hard for nabba and for us bbers in the n.east. i think over the last couple of years his faith is being repaid with the phyisiques on show and the champions the region has..

karen bricklebank

rachel grice

louise thornton

shane copley

nana manu

alan sheldon

andrea bateman

andrew merrifield

neil rushton

all, amazing bodybuilders!!

im sure some of the above names will be on show at the n.east...

steve


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

aren't we being a little modest steve ? where's your name in that list ?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Too right BW mate, also...

STEVE FLYNN

DAVE TITTERTON

COLIN WRIGHT

PAT WARNER

JULIAN CASEY

DEREK MORTON.....I'm sure the list could go on & on,

Most of which, if not competing, I'm sure will be in the audience.

As I said a who's who of Top British competitors.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanx for the kind words rachel and neil..

neil, how could i forget big pat, colin, dave and julian..shame on me..

looking forward to the show bigtime.. the high protein snickers are on you neil mate LOL

steve


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

New Poster of the Big show.

Someone we all recognize on their methinks


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

spoke to paul jeffries yesterday about the show,looking to be a sell out with plenty of entries,plus me and nana manu guest staring what more could you want.

main


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

nice one paul...

looking forward to seeing you onstage mate... i make no apology in saying that your physique is one of the few that truly inspires me.. and your condition is totaly incredible...

spoke to paul jeffries myself yesterday, and once again i get the feeling that this show will be the best nabba qualifier on the calender..!!

steve


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

My word exactly, mate!! 

Plus he's giving a special prize for best attended gym.

The gym that brings the most people is awarded a top trophy to prove what a hardcore gym they are. so if any gyms out their are bringing loads of peeps to the show, make sure to let Paul Jeffries know and get some free publicity for your gym!!


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks steve.although im not sure how i will look on the day,i think time is catching up with me?? so maybe i will just come in in shape!!!!!we will know in 8 weeks.

but manu will be there so at least one of us should be sharpe..

main


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay guys and girls, only 5 weeks til showtime!!

Everyones diet on track????


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

NO. NEXT QUESTION ?

only joking. looking forward to seeing the show. got 3 friends in the novice class, and i'm sure they'll all impress you lot.

not long now.... ( say that again and i'll kill you right now ).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup me and bully will be coming up


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

crazycal1 said:


> yup me and bully will be coming up


would be good to say hello mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah that`d be cool.

i`ll be easy to spot i`ll be the puniest fcuker there


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

crazycal1 said:


> yeah that`d be cool.
> 
> i`ll be easy to spot i`ll be the puniest fcuker there


lol.. ill be the fattest!! am due to start my diet in just over a week... said to the wife last night... right now its not abs im bothered about.. just having a jawline would be nice!! haha


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nah think i got you beat there Lee , i reckon ill be the fattest !! lol

So just look for little and large and you find me and cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

guess you gonna find out if i`m one of them thar keyboard warriors we all know so well


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol more seriously - i`m shite with faces and if ya dont look like ya avvy gimme a poke cos i might not recognize ya


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't look like my avatar. yet.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

glad you told me dude cos extremes asked me to track you down and get some piccys!

i guess i`ll be looking for a dude with a big sword  then (and probly a trophy  )


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

just look for the moon face... thats me! lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay guys and gals,

ONLY 2 WEEKS TO GO!!!!

Is everyone ship-shape and raring to go!!??!!

Of course you are! 

Walk in the park ain't it?! 

No need to ask if the guest stars are ready, I've seen the video. F**Kin' 'ell!!!! There's gonna be some shredded muscle on that stage ( and a wee bit of blubber in the audience LMAO!!)

Seez ya'll soon !!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so what time does it start?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

yup, seen the video also neil..

and this very morning i saw the other guest star in the flesh..looking very well indeed..

also saw 2 juniors whol be doing the show, both looking very good, and finaly i saw current n.east masters champ alan sheldon too...let me just say WOW !!!!! wait til you see the condition he's in neil...

and finaly, james (gucci) gave me a quick glance at his legs...holy sh*t !! dry as a bone !!!

cant wait for it

steve


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> so what time does it start?


Supposed to start at 12 but in true bodybuilding form I'm sure it'll be closer to the 1 o'clock mark!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

steve flynn said:


> yup, seen the video also neil..
> 
> and this very morning i saw the other guest star in the flesh..looking very well indeed..
> 
> ...


I guess you've been over to see Nick & Karen then!?

He sure knows how to get 'em ready does our Nick, the Chad Nichols of Britain!!! Definately the guy to see if you wanna look top dollar at showtime.

Been to see Gary Thornton today @ Aktiv Bodz, their were a couple of guys in their for class 1, Owen Crampton & his mate,both looking nice and Lean, and I just missed Ken 'Ginner' Carter who's doing class three again, and according to Gaz he's looking spot on. I also hear that Big Dayo Audi is getting about 8 guys ready from his gym (Tracys doing all the posing trunks for 'em) So it really is gonna be a bumper turnout.

And with two absolutely amazing guest stars.....

I can't wait, we'll have to get some good photo's for the forums!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

dayo's what ? not sure about that, but his right hand man (craig) is gunna be in that novice lineup and he's VERY good, trust me.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe I misunderstood?!?

Dayo has asked Tracy for 8 pairs of her custom posing trunks, so i kinda asumed a pair for each competitor. Suppose it could be two pair each for 4 guys. I know they're for guys coz she's been asked to make the asses bigger


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just treble checking-

are tickets available on the door?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yup, £12.50 a ticket or family ticket (2adult & 2 children) for £30.00.

See ya there!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one 

i even got somewhere to stay overnite close by


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

whos definitely going to watch this show??

was planning on driving down but dont look like any of the lads are interested or are workin on that day.. so dont really fancy sitting on my own all day..


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

big Lee, there's an army of guys going from my gym. i'll save you a seat down the front if i can.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

excellent mate. the wife has decided she might come now too! so ill not be allowed to swear or anything! lol

good luck for the show!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, here it is....

....I'll see ya'll tommorrow.

Good luck one and all!!!


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

good luck to every one,lets make this a show to remember,lets have fun and a light hearted day,summer is nearly upon us and i promisses to be a belter.for some of us this is just the beginning of a long year,for others this is the peak of there year,but for all of us it is just one more step into the future.

dare to dream.....................imagine the impossible

main


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Luck everyone!!!!!!!!!

Love n Light X


----------

